# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Unexpected Hunt

## Tyke

Well an enjoyable but also dissapointing opening weekend. 
And i didnt have any more hunting planned until this weekend.
I was due to start work at 6am on Weds, but when I got a text with an offer of a spare seat in the boat, I jumped at the chance. The mai mai was great almost overly scrubbed up. Plenty of room for all 3 of us, and the patch of water has a reputation of producing some good shooting. The mai mai was in the open water and my mate who invited me along is a top caller, so high expectations.

It was a frustrating half a day, a  couple of the other possies on the lake were occupied but the only ones that got any real action was one in particular. To our right only about 200 yards away. Today it was in the magic x spot right under where the birds that we did see wanted to fly over. Half the time it took bugger all calling from those guys the birds just cruised on into their spread.

As for us the 6 we got between 3 were hard called for, hard fought for birds. But somehow that made it all the more enjoyable as well as the fact that none of us were missing  

Ive shot a new spot, had a laugh with some good fellas who I havent shot with since a year ago, watched some nice dog work, and got my first shoveler.

I love the South.

----------

